# HALLOWE'EN SPOOKY SOUNDS 7-inch record circa 1965



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

The old sound efffects albums of the 60's and 70's are some of my favorites to listen to at Halloween. Lots of reverb on this record, especially the last couple of tracks. I do not own the album, I only have mp3's, which I strongly suspect I downloaded from the Scar Stuff blog long ago. (There's a lot of Scotch tape on the album cover scans ... which frankly just makes it better.)

I also have mp3s and scans of the longer LP. Same mansion, different angle (I never noticed that before!), and a lot of the same tracks plus some extras ... some of the additional tracks are solo theremin. In fact, it looks like the longer LP is just a combination of "Halloween Spooky Sounds" above, plus "Music for Monsters" by Sounds Records.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, I think that Sounds Records created the LP for the well-heeled buyer, and the 7-inchers for Halloween freaks on a budget. Now, of course, they're all rare collectibles. And they were just cheap exploitation products initially! But there's something about 'em...

This record does it for me in so many ways. It's from a tiny company (I never heard of them doing anything else!) so it has a special atmosphere that I don't get out of the Disney "Chilling Thrilling Sounds" record (although that one is a classic too). The simple pumpkin graphic on the front is just AWESOME! It is a perfect evocation of Halloween as it was at that time--spooky, mysterious and playful. This is way before disco Halloween or heavy metal Halloween. Thank goodness. I like disco and I like heavy metal. But not with my ghouls, please.

I first saw this record in a Hallmark store at the mall in the late 70's. Even then as a kid I could tell something was up--this was old stock that someone dug up. It was something from another time. What the heck was it doing in a Hallmark store 10+ years late? Mysteries.

I used to wonder and wonder about what house that was on the back cover. Eventually it became known that this was The Magic Castle, or at least, the house that was fixed up and transformed into The Magic Castle. But before I found this out, the mystery of the photo was entrancing!


----------



## CoolDooM (Jul 21, 2013)

Goblins laughing was always the most spooky for me!


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

I just looked and I have this in my collection of scary sounds as well. Appears to be 7 inch record which clocks in at 9 minutes and 55 seconds.


----------

